# Sonokinetic string-phrases + (insert library) for a "full" string palette



## rlundv (May 20, 2019)

As title indicates, I'm looking for sample-libraries to complete the phrasedriven libraries from Sonokinetic, especially the Sotto and Capriccio.

I know of the DaCapo-library from the same company, and if I'm happy with the phrase-libraries, I will consider buying it too.

But for now, I'm in need of a stringlibrary to compliment the sound that is coming from the phrases in Sotto/Capriccio.

What kinds of libraries do you think would be up to the task? 52 player in the stringsection, according to the homepage, Capellen Orchestra. 

Any ideas of which products to combine?

This is the sound I'm trying to match:


----------



## rottoy (May 20, 2019)

I think you could match those phrases well with Spitfire's symphonic offerings.
Chamber Strings, Symphonic Strings, Winds & Brass etc.


----------



## MichaelVakili (May 20, 2019)

I am thinking about Jaeger by Audio imperia or LASS by Audiobro... They are really dry sounding and with little mixing techniques I think they will fit nicely with the Sonokinetic.


----------

